
Five Basic Facts About Boeing Missing from Coverage of the 737 Max Story - howard941
https://www.forbes.com/sites/lorenthompson/2019/07/11/five-basic-facts-about-boeing-missing-from-coverage-of-the-737-max-story/#198356b8521b
======
cjbenedikt
Maybe something to confront decision makers at Boeing with as well...???

